# Do you use the A34 ? Please read this thread.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I live close to the A34. Many MHF members will use it on their way to Portsmouth or the south coast. Almost every day there is an accident and a subsequent hold-up; some days these hold-ups are extensive and there has been significant loss of life and serious injury locally. This road carries far more traffic than it was designed or constructed to do.

Our local MP has got up a petition to ask that certain improvements are put into effect.

If you use this road then please would you consider adding your name:

HERE

Thanks

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

G

The petition's introduction is very vague.

Would it not be better to wait until there are specific proposals for improvements?

I have used it a lot in the past when driving professionally and, apart from delays getting onto it southbound from the M40 East and getting off at Winchester roundabout onto the M3, I found it a very good road and never encountered an accident.

Geoff


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Done as you've asked, now how long do I have to wait for the improvements. :lol: 

Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Having travelled on the a34 to and from the oxford area for 35 years (is it really that long? 8O ), I have to agree that it's become overloaded with traffic, and when an accident or something else blocks it, there can be absolute chaos. I went to watch oxford on Tuesday evening this week. There had been an accident on the A34 in the early morning and it was only cleared mid afternoon. A friend at the match had set off for a meeting, but had to give up because every road in the area was gridlocked because of the closure of the A34. I stopped off at my son's house in Didcot on the way up, and there was another accident, this time heading south, which caused even more problems. 
The road has become a motorway substitute between Winchester and the m40, carrying trucks from Southampton docks, and of course in the summer it has huge amount of holiday traffic.
I used to be able after an evening match at oxford (in those heady days of the 80's!) to head down the A34 with not much traffic and relax, but nowadays it's always busy - trucks running through the night, and every layby is full with overnighting trucks ( no motorhomes!). 
I know that the HS2 train link is important but if only a bit of what is being promised for that could be diverted to improving roads like the A34, maybe it would bring more financial benefit to the country.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> G
> 
> The petition's introduction is very vague.
> 
> ...


I think Geoff that the petition is as much a plea for someone, somewhere in the Department for transport to take the A34 seriously and do something soon. There are proposals for local improvements - the Lodge Hill interchange, opening feeder roads in Drayton etc- but it is a vast re-think that is needed.

You say you used it " in the past" but how long ago is that ? When we moved into this house, 20 years ago, we had no problems with road noise at all. Now is is impossible. We cannot sit comfortably outside in summer as it is so loud. We live less than a kilometre from it and it is up on a sort of causeway so nothing absorbs the sound. We know immediately when there is an accident as it all goes quiet.

I have a live feed on my desktop of local road conditions and there is rarely a day goes by without stoppages of some sort. The accidents that Mike mentions this week are in addition to the whole thing being closed for 2 or 3 days each, north and south, for bridge work in the middle of this month. Diversions were 70 miles in total. Tonight we are advised to keep off it as there is a transformer being moved from Didcot. Things are not helped by a landslip last year on Boar's Hill, our alternative road to Oxford, which has meant that road has been closed completely and there is no prospect of re-opening in the near future.

It is getting worse and it is seriously affecting investment in the area as so many are held up for so long on their way to work. It does not seem to be a priority with those who can do something about it however.

G


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The A14 is the busiest A road in the UK. Part of it will be upgraded by being turned into a toll road. Be careful what you shout for.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> The A14 is the busiest A road in the UK. Part of it will be upgraded by being turned into a toll road. Be careful what you shout for.


Similar roads feeding big ports! And yes, I wouldn't fancy a toll road to replace or bypass it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There are 2 major problems to overcome with any road improvement 

1. Capital cost, and it's not just the cost of construction. Land has to be acquired to put the road on. 
2. Local opposition both from people who's properties will be effected/blighted by any new works and the fluffy bunny brigade who's only point of view is that new roads bring in more traffic. Sadly these days they have a disproportionate effect on all planning applications.

The A34 is a grossly overcrowded road that must be running at about 99.9% of it capacity for extended periods. The slightest problem has an enormous knock on effect that costs millions. However that loss does not come out of a single budget, so Government ain't bothered. 

Any user of the road has my utmost sympathy but in these times of savage cuts to local authorities you are going to be lucky to have roads maintained to a basic standard . You are certainly NOT going to see any new ones built, or any substantial improvement anywhere. Sign the petition if it gives you a warm feeling but realistically it will not make an iota of difference. Sorry but that's a fact!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > G
> ...


I was last on it 2 1/2 years ago.

If you have been there 20 years you will remember the old A34 and the junction where the A34 crossed the old A303 at Sutton Scotney - what a nightmare that was on a BH w/e 

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I fear you're all right ! We're not going to get much more than pot-hole filling in the future. It's having bridge strengthening ( could that be so they can remove Didcot Power station ?) and new road signalling at the moment but that is cosmetic and not the massive noise-absorbing and ultimately, widening or re-routing that we'd all welcome. 

As for a toll road; it would not work round here as there is no alternative. There is no viable road for heavy lorries, which are the real scourge, to avoid the M40 to the docks or the M40 to the M4 which the A34 provides. I'd be prepared to pay if it didn't mean having to be prepared for a possible very long wait in the car whenever I do the 5 minutes from here to Oxford.

Funny though that, as Mike says, there seems to be no problem with unlimited cash for the relatively few who will benefit from HS2 but not for the millions who are blighted by busy roads. Shame really that the A34 doesn't go through Witney...!

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*m34*

M34?

TM


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*DO YOU USE THE A34*

Hi,The A34 is now one of the roads that has connections for the M40-M4--M3-M1 A40 ETC, and is out of date,my son lives in didcot so we all know what is going on with two large housing estates nearing completion and also Milton park inland port,Tesco and Asda depots hgvs from all over Europe in and out 24/7 and Didcot station for workers in london and other major places,we are going to see lots more problems in the near future,so i have added my name to the list and for the future of all motorhomers i think you should all help,after all it is not going to cost you to help,regards H.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*m40 sets me back*

Brings back memories of the M40 Protest!

Maybe we should campaign for Brittany Ferries to Start Operating a Fast Ferry From Liverpool?.

Merseyside to Madrid in 36 hours.

I can Dream.....

TM

(Or Pray, Fly and Count My Blessings :lol: )


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HOW TO AVOID
For what it is worth, if a person is coming south from the M6, it is very easy to avoid the upper part of the A34 and the M40.
You divert down the M5 to junction 11a which is near to Gloucester. Turn off here at J11a and go along the A417 which will run into the A419 towards Swindon and then M4.
At the M4, turn left towards London and pick up the A34 where it crosses the M4.
This avoids the upper part of the A34 and is only 5 minutes longer, and that is assuming the A34 and M40 were running freely.
I have, happily, used this route for many years and it is much nicer! 

edit. I forgot to say. 
This route goes up Birdlip Hill and apart from the hill, it is all dual carriageway!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: m34*



teemyob said:


> M34?
> 
> TM


Fascinating stuff ! Thanks, I'll ask that they get a display copy at the local library. It will have the print read off it...

Grath's idea is a good one. The A417/A 419 are not without their problems but not anything like the A34 and I would advise anyone who can do to avoid the A34 stretch from the M40 to the M4. It can block solid within a very short time and there are few places to leave it, if you are moving at all.

Remembering all the massive fuss over the Newbury bypass, I suspect that the government are not too willing to tangle with the same anti-road lobby anytime soon. That, however, is a great success and not having to plough through Newbury is a huge time-saver.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: m34*



Grizzly said:


> Remembering all the massive fuss over the Newbury bypass, I suspect that the government are not too willing to tangle with the same anti-road lobby anytime soon. That, however, is a great success and not having to plough through Newbury is a huge time-saver.
> 
> G


But hasn't exactly what the protesters said come true? - they predicted that building the road would encourage traffic and NOT relieve congestion - the very reason for which it was proposed!

So why are you suffering congestion, if the road is doing what it is supposed to do?

(ex-Oxfordshire C.C. traffic engineer - many years ago.)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: m34*



Stanner said:


> So why are you suffering congestion, if the road is doing what it is supposed to do?
> 
> (ex-Oxfordshire C.C. traffic engineer - many years ago.)


I suspect that the reasons there is so much congestion is more to do with the vast number of newhousing estates, offices, industrial and trading estates built locally as well as an overall increase in lorries going to and from the docks. The Newbury bypass- from the M4/A34 junction at Chievely southbound, usually runs reasonably freely. Many of the lorries going south from the M40 leave at this junction to go along the M4. The congestion after the M4 junction used to be caused by traffic having to go through Newbury. Not having to do that is a vast improvement but that, for us north of this area, was not usually a problem.

We also have several significant hills - the Ridgeway for example- between Oxford and Chievely and this slows lorries particularly, causing tailbacks and accidents as cars try to overtake. There was an experimental area where they confined lorries to the inside lane but this seems to have disappeared recently so we must assume it did not work.

Did you have anything to do with the 50 mph on the stretch through 
Botley ? That seems to be more honoured in the breech but it would be interesting to know if the speed limit plus acoustic banks has had any effect on the quality of life for people alongside the road.

It's flowing freely at the moment ...or was 10 minutes ago !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grath said:


> HOW TO AVOID
> For what it is worth, if a person is coming south from the M6, it is very easy to avoid the upper part of the A34 and the M40.
> You divert down the M5 to junction 11a which is near to Gloucester. Turn off here at J11a and go along the A417 which will run into the A419 towards Swindon and then M4.
> At the M4, turn left towards London and pick up the A34 where it crosses the M4.
> ...


Thanks Grath,

I am going to try that route.

Trev


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > HOW TO AVOID
> ...


Trev, I have used it loads of times with a truck and to the service area at Newbury, there was only 5 minutes in it, (Tackograph verified from Stoke) and if there was any delay on the M40 or A34, it would have been much quicker.
Apart from that, it is a nicer drive


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: m34*



Grizzly said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that the reasons there is so much congestion is more to do with the vast number of newhousing estates, offices, industrial and trading estates built locally as well as an overall increase in lorries going to and from the docks.
> ...


----------

